# Just Hangin' Out



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)




----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

They are so beautiful!! I love the coloring.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Be still my beating heart! Those are wonderful pics.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful pictures - great black kitty pictures (so hard to do!).  

The first pictures look like you woke her up and she doesn't understand why. She was having a most excellent dream and had almost captured the mouse.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Calendar pics!! :thumb


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh we wanna come hang out too! :luv :luv


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

What beautiful pictures... that close up of Holly is just gorgeous!! :heart


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

That first picture is sooo funny - the look on Holly's face :lol: 

They are all gorgeous... what beautiful cats you have - Holly's colors seem even richer next to Kobi's black glistening coat


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

They do accent each other really well. When they are together, it makes each of their colors seem so bold. Really beautiful pictures.

Wonder if I can get one of those hammock things in my size..


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

They are beautiful cats, and at least Holly has the piece of mind to "cover" herself. :lol:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Great pics of both of them! I can't believe how big Holly is!


----------



## FattyFFO (Sep 25, 2007)

you have very pretty babies


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Fantastic pictures! They are so cute together!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

WOW!!! Those pictures of Holly are both spectacular. That first one looks like her Playboy centerfold. :lol: And the second close-up . . . wow.


----------

